# Manning up for women



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

I have seen several posts recommending books for men to "man up". Does anyone know of any good ones for women? I have searched online at Amazon etc, but I find the list overwhelming.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DesperateHeart (Dec 20, 2011)

:smthumbup:

This is a good one... Waiting for replies as well!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe "no more mister nice guy" works just as well for women.




always_hopefull said:


> I have seen several posts recommending books for men to "man up". Does anyone know of any good ones for women? I have searched online at Amazon etc, but I find the list overwhelming.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

For better or for Best


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

*Why Men Love B!tches*


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> *Why Men Love B!tches*


Ty for all the book recommendations. This one book has me a little intrigued, do men really go for women with an "edge"?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

always_hopefull said:


> Ty for all the book recommendations. This one book has me a little intrigued, do men really go for women with an "edge"?


Yes if by edge you mean self-respect and zero tolerance for being neglected and abused by any man.


----------



## Iamchanging (Nov 15, 2011)

I've just finished reading "Why Men Marry *****es" its been a now book for me and I have learned so much from it and applying to my situation and life!!. I would highly recommend it and also have read "fascinating womanhood" but that one can be a little over the top on some issues, but still it has helped me to undertand what true femininity is. hope this helps


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Love Must Be Tough by James Dobson:

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Must-Be-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325540459&sr=1-1

His Parenting Isn't for Cowards is good too for guidelines on how to set boundaries with children.


----------

